# In loving memory of Negra



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

Negra was my foster kitty that had a deform leg and had a kitten a couple of months after she came as a stray. I was able to place her kitten but I didn't get a chance to find somebody that would take her. She died last year in October and I am glad to say that she probably had the best 2-3 years with us.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Negra sounds like she was a wonderful girl. Take comfort in knowing that though her time with you was short, she was well loved. Also take comfort in knowing that now that she has crossed over the Bridge, she's whole. Not deformed legs or any other health problems for her. I can picture her chasing butterflies, birdies, and bugs along with my sweet little RB cockapoo princess, Gigi.


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank you I know she is in a better place. I have the comfort of knowing that she lived happy and with a full tummy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know this is a terrible loss for you, but I'm sure Negra had a wonderful life with you. I believe she is purring in the laps of angels, and that you will see her again. I wish you blessings and peace.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Negra looked like a beautiful black kitty. My heart goes out to you. Even if they are fosters they have our hearts. Find comfort in you gave her the best life! The odds were against her and then she had you which brought everything a cat can hope for. She had a great life with someone looking out for her best interests.


----------

